

Engage your Facebook page fans with page apps - bemmu
http://socialmediatoday.com/bemmu/313426/engage-your-facebook-page-fans-page-apps

======
bemmu
My first ever guest post and marketing attempt. Contains some hidden self-
promotion, can you find it?

